# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  ملف شامل عن الديربي المغربي "متعة الكرة العربية والافريقية"

## GSM-AYA

* السلام عليكم* * هذه نبذة عن الديربي المغربي*  * أتمنى أن تستمتعوا بها كما تحصل المتعة به على أرض الواقع*  * فالديربي البيضاوي  يشكل متعة وعرسا رياضيا على المستوى المغربي بل العربي والافريقي*   وسائل الإعلام الأجنبية أشادت بدربي المغرب  أشادت مختلف وسائل الإعلامالأجنبية وكبريات القنوات التلفزيونية العالمية سواء التي حضرت لتغطيةالحدث أو تلك التي واكبته عن بعد بديربي البيضاء ووصفته بالعالمي. "يورو سبورت" إعتبرت ديربيالدارالبيضاء واحدا من أكثر الديربيات «جاذبية» على مستوى العالم، وأشادتبجماهير الفريقين مستحضرة أنها ذات يوم عملت على نقل أطواره مباشرة وأجرتتقريرا عن مناصري الطرفين والطريقة التي يشتغلان عليها طيلة أسبوعالمواجهة.نفس القناة ذكرت بأنالمغاربة ينقسمون يوم المواجهة بين مشجع لهذا الطرف أو ذاك وبكونه المباراةالتي تشل الحركة بالمغرب وليس بالدارالبيضاء فحسب."أورونيوز" بدورها سلطتالضوء على المباراة الكبيرة وقالت أن ما صنعه المشجعون بالمدرجات يفوقالوصف، وبأن مستوى الديربي ونسبة الحضور تطرح أكثر من تساؤل حول تراجعالمنتخب المغربي غير المفهوم."صدى الملاعب" البرنامجالرياضي الأكثر متابعة بالعالم العربي وعبر مقدمه مصطفى الآغا، اعتبرالديربي الأروع والأحلى والأجمل وهي اللازمة التي يرددها دائما، لكنه زادعليها بالقول "حرام أن يكون بالمغرب هذا الجمهور الكبير ولا يكون هناكمنتخب قوي".التغطية التي واكبت الحدثوالتقارير المنجزة إعتبرت أن الفرجة التي يصنعها الجهور المغربي مثيرةوتستحق أن تدرس.مجلة (البيلد) الألمانيةبدورها وكما كان الشأن ذهابا تفننت بخصال الديربي وقالت عنه: "كرنفالبالدارالبيضاء وليس بالبرازيل"، مشيدة عبر مصورين حضرا القمة، بما شاهداهومبرزة أنه الديربي الأكثر سحرا وجاذبية في العالم العربي حاليا.صحافة مصر، (أ.ف.ب)،الجزيرة الرياضية، أبو ظبي الرياضية، (تي.إف.أن) وغيرها من المحطاتوالمنابر المكتوبة العالمية كلها صبت في نفس إتجاه الإشادة والتنويهبالديربي المغربي، مبرزة أنه يقدم صورة راقية عن أسلوب التشجيع وآخرابتكارات (الإولترات) والتي قالت بشأنها (بأنها آخر صيحة في عالم التيفو)،وبهذا يكسب الديربي البيضاوي نقاطا وأسهما إضافية جعلته في مصاف المبارياتالأكثر جاذبية على مستوى العالم.  الديربي المغربي  رقم 111 : تاريخ يقف مع النسور الخضر .. والتحدي شعار الفرسان الحمر  
طيلة 54 سنة من المواجهات بين الغريمين التقليديين (الوداد والرجاء)، إستطاع النسور الخضر (الرجاء) التفوق على جارهم فرسان الحمر (الوداد) في عدد المباريات، فعلى إمتداد تاريخ مواجهتهما سجل الرجاء 34 فوزا و52 تعادلا وانهزم 24 هزيمة..   
وفي سنة 1957 التي عرفت أول إنطلاقة للدوري المغربي إنتهت المواجهة بين الناديين لصالح الرجاء، وفي آخر مباراة بينهما جرت العام الماضي وكان فيها الوداد مستقبلا إنتهت بالتعادل 11..
وقد عرفت سنة 2001 حدثا تمثل في فوز الرجاء باعتراض فني بعد إقحام الوداد اللاعب عبدالحق آيت العريف في المباراة التي جمعتهما ولم يكن اللاعب المذكور مؤهلا للعب المباراة، وكان الوداد قد فاز فيها بنتيجة (30).  
وهذه مباريات الناديين عبر التاريخ..     
الرجاء مستقبل
1957: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x1
1958: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x0
1959: الرجاء  الوداد:2x0
1960: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x2
1961: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x2
1962: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x1
1963: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x1
1964: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x0
1965: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x1
1966: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x0
1967: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x0
1968: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x0
1969: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x1
1970: الرجاء  الوداد: 2x0
1971: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x0
1972: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x0
1973: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x1
1974: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x1
1975: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x1
1976: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x0
1977: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x1
1978: الرجاء  الوداد: 2x2
1979: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x0
1980: الرجاء  الوداد: 2x1
1981: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x1
1982: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x0
1983: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x0
1984: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x3
1985: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x2
1986: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x1
1987: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x0
1988: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x1
1989: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x0
1990: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x1
1991: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x1
1992: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x1
1993: الرجاء  الوداد: 2x1
1994: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x1
1995: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x1
1996: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x0
1997: الرجاء  الوداد: 2x2
1998: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x0
1999: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x0
2000: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x0
2001: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x1
2002: الرجاء  الوداد: 2x0
2003: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x1
2004: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x2
2005: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x1
2006: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x1
2007: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x0
2008: الرجاء  الوداد: 0x2
2009: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x0
2010: الرجاء  الوداد: 1x1
2011: الرجاء  الوداد: 2x1  
الوداد مستقبلة
1957: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x3
1958: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x1
1959: الوداد  الرجاء: 2x1
1960: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x0
1961: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x0
1962: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x1
1963: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x0
1964: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x1
1965: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x2
1966: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x0
1967: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x0
1968: الوداد  الرجاء: 3x1
1969: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x1
1970: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x0
1971: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x0
1972: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x1
1973: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x1
1974: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x0
1975: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x0
1976: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x1
1977: الوداد  الرجاء: 3x2
1978: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x1
1979: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x0
1980: الوداد  الرجاء: 2x0
1981: الوداد  الرجاء: 2x1
1982: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x1
1983: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x1
1984: الوداد  الرجاء: 2x0
1985: الوداد  الرجاء: 2x1
1986: الوداد  الرجاء:0x1
1987: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x1
1988: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x1
1989: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x3
1990: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x2
1991: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x0
1992: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x1
1993: الوداد  الرجاء: 2x2
1994: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x0
1995: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x2
1996: الوداد  الرجاء: 3x0
1997: الوداد  الرجاء: 2x2
1998: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x1
1999: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x0
2000: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x1
2001: الوداد  الرجاء: فوز الرجاء باعتراض
2002: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x2
2003: الوداد  الرجاء: 3x0
2004: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x0
2005: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x0
2006: الوداد  الرجاء: 2x1
2007: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x1
2008: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x0
2009: الوداد  الرجاء: 0x0
2010: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x0
2011: الوداد  الرجاء: 1x1
2012: الوداد  الرجاء: ؟

----------


## GSM-AYA

*      الرجـاء الريــــــاضي ذلك النادي الأخـضر العريق من منّا لا يعـرفه هو الذي صـال و جال داخـل الوطن و خـارجه، رفع الراية المـغربية في الأعـالي في العديد من المحافل الخارجية. فـتاريخ الفريق حـافل بالالـقاب والافـراح منذ تأسـيسه سـنة 1949. واليكم تقديما مفصـلا لهذا الفريق الـعريق:  ║█║التــأسيس║█║  ||1949||  جماهير السامبا تصيح بهستيريا و جنون " راجا ... راجا " و على رقعة الملعب فريق أخضر يؤدي رقصة النسر كما تؤدي نجوم البرازيل رقصة الصامبا لمسات تسلب الألباب و فنيات تحبس الأنفاس و قمة عظمة المستديرة بأقدام مغربية رجاوية خالصة و حناجير برازيلية أصابها الجنون من الوصفة الفريدة للرجاء "دقة - دقة" , على الضفة الأخرى من المحيط الأطلسي كان هناك رجل يحمل إكليلا من الزهور و يتقدم نحو قبر خط عليه بحروف من ذهب آسم " محمد بن الحسن التونسي العفاني " لم يشعر إلا وهو يجهش بالبكاء ويتمتم بكلمات رددت صداها كل أرجاء البيضاء و معها كل بقاع المعمور " نم مطمئن البال أيها الأب فنبوءتك تحققت و رجاؤك بالمجد تدثرت....نم مرتاح البال ياآبتاه فقد نلت الخلود بما زرعته في شرايين الخضراء وأنصار الرجاء , قرأ الفاتحة ، أغمض عينيه و حلق بذاكرته نحو نقطة البداية نحو مقهى "باصالح" حيث آجتمع أبناء من الشعب و أطلقوا شرارة تأسيس فريق من الشعب إلى الشعب .  ║█║المؤســسون║█║  || رجال البلاد ||  مقاومون وزعماء نقابيون .......أول زعيم نقابي بالمغرب الأمين العام للاتحاد المغربي للشغل المحجوب بن صديق ورئيس اتحاد المحامين العرب في السيتينات الوزير الأول السابق المرحوم المعطي بوعبيد وبن عبادجي الجزائري صاحب الجنسية الفرنسية و بوجمعة القاديري الذي رتب كل الأوراق الإدارية للفريق وبعض البيضاويين الغيورين على الوطن، كلهم تجمعوا عند حميدو الوطني صاحب مقهى " باصالح" في درب السلطان كان ذلك سنة 1949 و بالتحديد 28 مارس و لكن العقبة الكبرى التي كادت أن تحيل دون تأسيس النادي آلى وهي أن الإستعمار الفرنسي أبى أن لا يتأسس النادي إلا بعد إسناد مهمة رئاسته - أي النادي - إلى شخص يحمل الجنسية الفرنسية فكان الخيار الوحيد للفريق هو آختيار الجزائري الأصل الفرنسي الجنسية بن أبادجي حجي وهو الخيار الذي آستخدم الفريق فيه نوعا من الذكاء حيث أنه أسند المهمة لمسلم من دولة مجاورة عوض إسناد الأمر لفرنسي مسيحي لا نعرف هل كان سيكون فريق الرجاء البيضاوي بعده أم سيندثر و بعد أن صادق الآستعمار الفرنسي على كل الوثائق تم إخراج فريق الرجاء الى الوجود .  ║█║الأب جــيكو║█║    يعد السيد محمد بن الحسن التونسي العفاني الأب الروحي للرجاء و هو من مواليد 1900 نواحي تارودانت ولقب بـالأب جيكو أو Pére Jigo من طرف صحافي فرنسي شبه محمد بن الحسن التونسي بلاعب إسمه جـيكو ، كان الأب جيكو من المثقفين البارزين في وقته و من الرياضيين المتوفرين على إلمام واسع بالرياضة حيث كان يتقن عدة لغات برز آسمه كأول صحفي رياضي مغربي،  توفي الأب جيكو رحمه الله سنة 1970 تاركا وراءه ذكرى طيبة على المستوى الأخلاقي و الإنساني وأكبر نادي في تاريخ كرة القدم المغربية على الإطلاق.  ║█║إختيار إسم النـــادي║█║  ||RCA||  نادي الرجاء الرياضي - RAJA CLUB ATHLETIC  عند آختيار إسم الفريق ،هيأ المؤسسون الأرضية القانونية للنشأة وقاموا على الفور بالتفكير الجدي في آسم المولود، فاقترح البعض اللجوء إلى القرعة لحل إشكال التسمية، وارتأت فئة أخرى مبدأ الإجماع، كان هناك إسمان الفتح - الرجاء وقد منحت القرعة اسم الرجاء 3 مرات، وأول ملعب تدرب فيه الفريق هو ملعب الحويط خلف مدرسة مولاي الحسن مقابل إدريس الأول وتقام فيه حاليا بناية الدرك الملكي. يُذكر أنه هناك رواية أخرى حكاها رفيق بنعبادي نجل أول رئيس وهي بأن أحد المؤسسين ويدعى الريحاني قال والجميع في غمرة البحث عن اسم للمولود عبارة: الرجاء في الله، فرد عليه أحد المجتمعين ليكن الرجاء هو اسم الفريق.  ║█║إختيـــار اللون الأخضر║█║     يُعتبر هذا اللون في علم النفس البشرية، مصدرا أساسيا للأمل، ولذلك استخدم الكثير من الأدباء والفلاسفة هذا اللون للتعبير عن شدة الأمل وقوته. وتم إختيار الأخضر كذلك لأنه اللون الثاني للعلم المغربي المتكون من اللونين الأحمر و الأخضر.  ║█║شعـــارات النادي║█║ *  *  الشعار القديم للنادي و الذي ظلت أقمصة الفريق تحمله مدة 53 سنة، أي منذ نشأته سنة 1949 قبل أن يتم تغييره سنة 2001، يُعتقَد أن مصمم الشعار هو الأب جيكو بنفسه الذي حرص على جعل النسر الجارح شعارا للنادي.  تم تصميم شعار النادي الجديد من طرف شركة خاصة لصناعة التصاميم مباشرة بعد توقيع النادي مع شركة TSM و ذلك لمواكبة النهضة التي عرفها الفريق من حيث التسويق الرياضي و كذلك لمواكبة النهضة التي عرفها العالم من حيث تحديث شعارات الأندية العالمية. 
نبدة وجيزة* *  ولتعميق اكثر ومن اجل تفاصيل اخرى نقترح عليكم هذه الفقرة التي تقدم الفريق من خلال الحقب التي ميزت تاريخه ومساره الكروي.   ║█║ الولادة ║█║   1949 - 1959  مقهى "باصالح" الشعبية و التي ينبعث منها رائحة الشاي المغربي المنعنع تعانق رائحة البن الممزوج بتوابل مغربية لا يعرف تركيبتها إلا القليلون، و منهم القائمون على خدمة زبائن مقهى "باصالح" التي اكتسبت شهرة واسعة في أوساط البيضاويين لما كانت تعرفه من توافد العديد من رجالات المقاومة و دعاة التحرير من براثين الاستعمار الجاثم على أنفاس المغاربة آنذاك و لكن التاريخ الذي لن تنساه مقهى "باصالح" و معها كل المغاربة الأحرار تاريخ خط بمداد فخر  و عزة و بأحرف ذهبية.   28 مارس 1949 يومها آجتمع ثلة من المقاومين و الفاعلين السياسين والنقابيين ووضعوا نصب أعينهم خلق فريق للمقاومة، فريق بنبض مغربي و شعبي حر , فريق بأسلوب فرجوي ممتع و فريق يقض مضجع المستعمر الفرنسي و حلفائه ,بعد سجال و نقاش طويل و أخد و رد وُضعت الأيادي فوق مصحف شريف و خشعت القلوب و هي تردد الفاتحة و تصيح " الله أكبر ... الله أكبر ... عاش الوطن ... عاش الرجاء البيضاوي " و تناقلت دروب و أحياء البيضاء خبر ماوقع في مقهى "باصالح" فظهرت الابتسامة على المحيا و سرت قشعريرة الفخر في الأجساد و لسان حالهم يقول " أخيرا أصبح لنا فريق خرج من رحم الوطن , و أخيرا ستركع لنا كل الفرق المتواطئة مع المستعمر و المعمرين ... " و هكذا كانت بداية الرجاء في دروب حي الفداء بمدينة الدار البيضاء.   ║█║ النمو ║█║  1959 - 1969  بعد الولادة و منح السلطات الفرنسية لمؤسسي الفريق الرخصة لكي يبدأ نشاطه على مستوى الدوري المغربي كافح الرجاء في الصفوف السفلى و بالتحديد القسم الثالث بحكم أنه فريق جديد من الواجب عليه أن يبدأ من الصفر،  في سنة 1953 تمكن الفريق من الصعود من القسم الثالث نحو الثاني و آستمر الفريق في النمو و التطور حتى تمكن من الصعود موسم  1957 و هو أول موسم للبطولة الوطنية بعد آستقلال المغرب سنة 1956 كأول فريق مغربي يصعد للقسم الوطني الأول بعد سلسلة من المبارايات الإقصائية لتكوين بطولة وطنية بقسمين الأول و الثاني و بذلك يكون الرجاء قد بدأ مشواره في القسم الأول و حكاية الزحف و آتخد الفريق ملعب الحويط الذي يعرف باسم ملعب العسكر مكانا يجري فيه تداريبه و لقاءاته الرسمية.    ║█║ الشعبية ║█║  1969 - 1979  في الأراضي الهولندية المنخفضة، لأجاكس أمستردام الشعبية الأكبر في البلاد، ونفس الشيئ للبوكا في الأرجنتين خاصة و كذلك في اسبانيا بالنسبة للبارصا وفي العالم عموما، وحتى في المغرب فالشعبية الجارفة للرجاء نصيب الأسد فيها، لكن ما سبب هاته الشعبية الجارفة لهاته الفرق دون غيرهم في بلدانهم؟ قد يكون للألقاب دور، لكن اليد العليا في هاته الشعبية الجارفة للأجاكس والبوكا جنيور وللرجاء هي الفرجة والكرة الجميلة التي تقدمها هاته الأندية، وبالتالي فمن البديهي أن تجد عشاق الكرة الفرجوية أو ما يصطلح عليهم في العامية المغربية بـ"الكويرية" ينساقون لفرق المتعة والفرجة ثم الألقاب، أما أصحاب الألقاب والنتائج فينساقون لفرق أخرى، و اذا جالست احد الذين عاشو فترة الستينيات و السبعينيات مع الرجاء سيقول لك بالحرف الواحد  :"كنا نعود من الملعب في جل اللقاءات ونحن سعداء حتى ولو لم ينتصر الفريق، لأننا كنا نتابع كرة قدم جميلة"..  فشعبية الرجاء الجارفة لم تأتي لألقابها الكثيرة ، بل لأن الفريق ومنذ زمن بعيد عرف بالفرجة وآشتهر بها، فهكذا أراد الأب جيكو أن تكون الرجاء، رجاء الكرة الجميلة والإمتاع، رجاء اللمسات القصيرة والثنائيات، رجاء القناطر الصغيرة والمراوغات الجميلة، رجاء الفرجة بإختصار شديد. عكس جل الفرق المغربية التي حازت على الألقاب في هاته الفترة فإن الرجاء كانت غير ذلك و كانت تضحي بالألقاب في سبيل الفرجة و متعة كرة القدم و بهذا آستطاعت الرجاء أن تكسب شهرة و شعبية كبيرة وكان عدد عشاقها يزدادون رغم سوء النتائج في بعض الأحيان، لن أجد مثلا يترجم كلامي خيراً من الموسم السيئ الذكر قبل سنتين، والذي آحتلت فيه الرجاء رتبة لا تليق بسمعتها وتاريخها الكروي، ومع ذلك رسم أنصار الرجاء أجمل اللوحات في المدرجات وتوجوا بلقب جمهور السنة رغم تردي نتائج فريقهم، ... شعبية الرجاء لا تنحصر في حي أو زقاق، ولا حتى بمدينة الفريق ومعقله، بل بمدن كثيرة، وعندما نقول أن الرجاء هو النادي الأكثر شعبية في مغربنا الحبيب فإن هذا القول لم ينبني على فراغ.   ║█║ الشهية ║█║   1979 - 1989   تعد فترت نهاية السبعينيات و بداية الثمانينات بداية افتتاح شهية الرجاء للألقاب بحيث أنه كسب لقبين  لكأس العرش سنة 1974 و 1977 في الحقبة السابقة و بدأ يفكر في الألقاب، سنة 1982 شهدت تحقيق الرجاء للقب ثالث في كأس العرش و في هاته الحقبة بالذات فرخ الرجاء العديد من النجوم الكبيرة أمثال الظلمي ، الحداوي و الحمراوي أتتوا فضاء المنتخب الوطني و قادوه للإنجاز التاريخي في كأس العالم 1986 بمكسيكو ... و لم يكتف بتفريخ اللاعبين فقط بل ظل يحاول كسب لقب البطولة و آستطاع الحصول عليه سنة 1988 و بذلك يكون الرجاء قد حقق أول بطولة للدوري المغربي في مساره التاريخي و آستطاع أن يتاهل لدوري أبطال إفريقيا التي فاز بها من بعد.   ║█║ الإكتساح ║█║   1989 - 1999  سنوات التسعينات كانت هي الحقبة الذهبية في تاريخ الرجاء عكس سنوات الستينيات و السبعينيات و التي امتازت باكتساب الرجاء للشعبية بالفرجة التي كانت تقدمها، بل تخطت ذلك لأبعد الحدود و صارت الرجاء تجمع بين الفرجة والألقاب و هاته الفترة تميزت باكتساح رجاوي لجميع البطولات التي كان يشارك فيها ومن لقب الدوري المغربي الذي احتكره ل 6 سنوات على التوالي و هو الرقم القياسي التاريخي في الدوري المغربي مرورا بلقب كأس العرش  سنة 1995 إلى التألق الخارجي بفوز الرجاء بثلات عصب إفريقية الأولى في وهران و الثانية في الدار البيضاء و الثالثة في تونس العاصمة و هو الرقم الذي لم يصل له أي فريق مغربي و هو الذي ساهم في ارتقاء المغرب إلى الرتبة الثانية بعد مصر من ناحية البلدان الأكثر تثويجا بدوري أبطال إفريقيا ب 5 ألقاب و هاته الإنجازات ساهمت في رفع الراية المغربية، وصولا الى ألقاب الكأس الممتازة والكأس الأفروآسيوية و بذلك يكون جيل التسعينات أحسن الأجيال التي مرت على الرجاء حيث أنهم آستطاعوا أن يكسبوا 10 ألقاب في 10 سنوات .  ║█║ العالمية ║█║   2000  هكذا كانت حكاية عملاق الكرة المغربية وهكذا كانت حقباته المختلفة ، بين زمن الولادة وزمن العالمية سنين من الإبداع والفن والتألق الوطني والقاري. بين الدار البيضاء والبرازيل صفحات خضراء ملأتها المهارات و"دقة ودقة" واللعب النظيف. بين إفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية سنين من الألقاب الإفريقية والأفروآسيوية والعربية. بين ديما رجا ورخا رخا ملايين من الجماهير المحبة للفن الرفيع وللوصفة السحرية الرجاوية. من غنى راجا راجا كانت له نفس دوافع وأسباب من غنى رجا رجا من قبله. بين هنا وهناك، بين الوطنية والعالمية، بين المواقع المغربية وموقع الفيفا تمتد حدود الفريق الأخضر وشعبيته. بين الأمس البعيد والأمس القريب ولج آسم جديد سماء كرة القدم العالمية وخط آسمه بأحرف من ذهب بين كبار الكرة العالمية و كأول فريق مغربي يصل للعالمية و يجمع بين الواقعية وفن الإبداع.  ║█║ الرجاء العالمي ... و لقب نادي القرن !║█║   خلال مطلع القرن الواحد و العشرين و بعد سنوات طويلة من التنافس بين الأندية الكروية في مختلف بقاع العالم، كان لزاما على كل الأجهزة المشرفة على تسيير كرة القدم في كل قارات العالم و حتى الأجهزة الغير رسمية تصنيف و إنصاف الأندية المتألقة خلال القرن الماضي، فكانت البداية من طرف الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "الكاف" الذي قام خلال سنة 2000 باختيار أفضل الأندية الأفريقية بنظامي التنقيط و عدد الألقاب الأفريقية المحققة، فتم اختيار الأهلي المصري القاهري كنادي القرن في أفريقيا تلاه موطنه الزمالك المصري في المرتبة الثانية ثم الرجاء في المرتبة الثالثة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]، و تواصلت التصنيفات سنة 2004 حيث قامت امبراطورية الفيفا بمناسبة احتفالها بمئوية تأسيسها باختيار أعظم 100 نادي في تاريخ كرة القدم من بين 305 آلاف ناد في العالم استنادا للألقاب القارية و حتى المحلية هذه المرة، عكس الكاف الذي اقتصر تصنيفه على البطولات الأفريقية فقط، فتصدر ترتيب الفيفا الشهير نادي ريال مدريد الأسباني تلاه بوكاجونيورز الأرجنتيني ثم بينارول الأوروغواني و الميلان وجوفنتوس الإيطاليين، أما الأندية العربية التي دخلت هذا التصنيف لم يتجاوز عددها الأربعة في مقدمتها الأهلي المصري الذي جاء في المركز 49 يليه الزمالك في المركز 58 ثم الرجاء البيضاوي المغربي في المركز 77 والهلال السعودي في المركز 79 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  تصنيفات أندية القرن لم تقتصر على الأجهزة الرسمية كالكاف و الفيفا، بل حتى الأجهزة الغير رسمية حدت نفس الحدو و في مقدمتها IFFHS الاتحاد الدولي للتاريخ و الإحصائيات الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] و RSSSF المؤسسة العالمية للتصنيف الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]، و يبقى القاسم المشترك بين كل هذا الزخم هو الإجماع على اختيار الرجاء كأفضل نادي بالتاريخ في المغرب و من بين الأفضل في القارة السمراء.    صورة لتيفو جماهير الرجاء تحتفل فيه بالذكرى 60 للرجاء جسدت فيه الحقب التاريخية للنادي المذكورة اعلاه.    *

----------


## GSM-AYA

تقديم لنادي الوداد البيضاوي   يعتبر نادي الوداد الرياضي من اهم الاندية المغربية لكرة القدم , اسس في 8 ماي 1937 على يد الحاج محمد بنجلون التويمي , و الحاج الدكتور عبد اللطيف بنجلون التويمي و الاب جيكو (بن لحسن). و هو النادي المغربي الوحيد الذي اسس بدوافع وطنية حيث كان مكونا من لاعبين مغاربة إبان فترة الحماية بالمغرب و كان رمزا من رموز المقاومة.  أصل تاسيس النادي يكمن أصل تأسيس النادي في مقاومة الضغط الذي كانت تفرضه سلطات الحماية الفرنسية , حيث انه قبل استقلال المغرب كان ميناء الدار البيضاء محاطا بعدد كبير من المسابح التي كانت مخصصة للاندية و الجمعيات الرياضية فقط , تحت إشراف أوروبيين طبعا. و انطلاقا من 1935 سنة انخرط العديد من المغاربة اليهود و المسلمين في عدة أندية للاستفادة من المسابح الخاصة , و لكن سرعان ما تم طردهم من طرف المستعمرين بسبب تخوفهم من ازدياد عددهم , و من هنا جاءت فكرة تأسيس ناد مغربي من طرف مغاربة فقط , فأصبح من حق النادي الإستفادة من المسابح و المشاركة في منافسات كرة الماء (Water-polo)... ولكن تاسيس نادي الوداد الرياضي لم يكن بالسهولة التي من الممكن تخيلها , حيث عانى اعضاء النواة الأصلية , الحاج محمد بنجلون التويمي , و الحاج الدكتور عبد اللطيف بنجلون التويمي من جراء رفض السلطات الفرنسية المتواصل لفكرة تأسيس ناد "مغربي التأسيس و الأعضاء", ما دفعهم للجوء الى الجمعية الفرانكو- مغربية لمحاولة تعديل الأمور الخاصة بتسجيل اسم النادي , و على اثرها تدخل المقيم العام في المغرب آنذاك "موريس نوغيس" Maurice Noguès شخصيا للسماح بتأسيس الوداد  أول مكتب مسير للنادي  أعضاء أول مكتب مسير للنادي كانوا 12 مناصفة بين المغاربة و الفرنسيين  - الرئيس : الحاج محمد بنجلون التويمي  - محمد زروق  - محمد بلحسن (الأب جيكو)  - الحاج محمد بن محمد بن لحسن بنجلون  - محمد ماصون  - Lucien Bilikrinieu طبيب أسنان  - Croné Vivirel مساعد أستاذ  - Boravel رئيس تحرير جريدة Le matin  - الدكتور Bienvenu  - Pierre André مدير مدرسة الأعيان  -  Charles Benchetrit  - Ralph Botbol  و يجدر بالذكر بأن الفضل الكبير يعود للدكتور الحاج عبد اللطيف بنجلون التويمي , حيث كانت مساهماته مشهودا بها في تأسيس النادي و إدارته و كذا الاهتمام بتوسيع نشاطاته و فروعه التي امتدت من الرياضات المائية إلى فرع كرة السلة (1939) وبعد تأسيس النادي بسنتين , أسس فرع كرة القدم وتم تشكيل أول فريق تحت إمرة "أب الكرة المغربية" المرحوم الأب جيكو، الفريق الذي صنع لنفسه إسما قويا في مجال الكرة بعد سنوات قليلة من إنشائه.صورة لأول فريق للوداد في سنة 1939  سبب إختيار اسم النادي  في غمرة المحاولات التي كان يبذلها المؤسسون للوداد للحصول على الترخيص من السلطات الفرنسية ، و في إجتماعات تأسيس النادي، طرح مشكل الاسم الذي سيطلق على الفريق، تم إقتراح عدة أسماء و في إحدى تلك الإجتماعات حضر الدكتور بن جلون -لا يقرب لمؤسس الوداد بأي قرابة عائلية- متأخرا ، و برر تأخره بعد الإستفسار أنه كان يشاهد فيلما سينيمائيا لأم كلثوم عنوانه "وداد" و تزامن مع هدا الجواب إنطلاق زغرودة من أحد البيوت المجاورة لمكان الإجتماع  تفاءل بها المجتمعون. أبدى بنجلون تأييده لاختيار هذا الاسم ، لكن تدخل بعض الحاضرين أدى إلى عدم الحسم النهائي في الاسم ، إلا بعد حضور عدد كبير من المسيرين واللاعبين، إذ تمت الموافقة على الاسم بعد عقد جمع عام ، و كانت النتيجة إقتراح و إختيار اسم الوداد الرياضي إسما للنادي بدون إدراج كلمة البيضاوي لأن النادي يمثل جميع المغاربة وليس فقط سكان مدينة الدار البيضاء  الرئيس المؤسس   الحاج محمد بنجلون التويمي المزداد يوم 25 يناير 1912 , من الجماعة الأولى المؤسسة لنادي الوداد الرياضي و أبرز اسم فيها و هو من الرعيل الأول المتعلم تعليما عصريا. حصل على الباكالوريا سنة 1933 و التحق بباريس من أجل الدراسة العليا في تخصص التجارة.  عاد إلى المغرب سنة 1935, و نشط داخل جمعية قدماء تلاميذ الدار البيضاء و داخل بعض الجمعيات الرياضية. و لما أسس المرحوم الحاج محمد بن جلون نادي الوداد, كان على رأس أول مكتب مسير لهذا النادي.  بقي الحاج محمد على راس الوداد منذ تاسيسه سنة 1937 إلى سنة 1942. لكن انسحاب هذا الرجل من المسؤولية لم يكن يعني انسحابه من النادي فقد استمر إلى حين التحاقه بالرفيق الأعلى يوم 20 شتنبر 1997, أبا للوداد و الوداديين و ذاكرة و مرجعا فياضا حول تاريخ هذا الفريق و رجاله و لا يكاد يذكر اسم نادي الوداد عند الخاص و العام إلا و يذكر معه اسم المرحوم الحاج محمد بنجلون. و قد سمي المركب الرياضي بن جلون على شرف مؤسس الوداد الذي يعتبر مفخرة المغاربة و الوداديين خاصة.     من هو الأب جيكو؟      الأب جيكو و الخميري و جلال    هو محمد بن الحسن التونسي العفاني , من مواليد 1900 ببلدة "إيسافن" القريبة من مدينة تارودانت, استفاد في مرحلة دراسته من ذكائه المتميز, و لما حصل على شهادة الباكالوريا سنة 1918, رحل إلى فرنسا, حيث تلقى تكوينا بنكيا بين سنوات 1918-1922, أهله ليصبح إطارا بمؤسسة بنكية بالمغرب هي "القرض العقاري للجزائر و تونس", و بعد نهاية عهد الحماية تكلف السيد محمد بن الحسن بقم الشباب بوزارة الشبيبة و الرياضة, في أول حكومة تشكلت في عهد الإستقلال, و بعد سقوط هذه الحكومة عاد إلى وظيفته الأصلية.   كان السيد محمد بن الحسن, ممارسا رياضيا, مارس لعبة كرة القدم في صفوف عدة أندية, لعل أبرزها US Athlétique "اليوسا" النادي الذي أحرز لقب البطولة المغربية سنتي 1927 و 1929. و بين سنوات 1932-1937 انصب اهتمامه على فرق كرة القدم الحرة, و كانت ثقته في نفسه, و إمكانيات عطاءاته, من وراء مساهتمه في تأسيس نادي الوداد الرياضي, و تدريب هذا النادي ليصبح معجزة رياضية في تلك الفترة.    لقب "الأب جيكو"   يطلق على السيد محمد بن الحسن العفاني, لقب "الأب جيكو" و هو لقب روى العارفون أن له حكاية : ذلك أن أحد الصحفيين الفرنسيين كتب على أعمدة جريدة فرنسية مقالا رياضيا ادعى فيه أن اللاعب محمد بن الحسن يقلد في بعض حركاته الرياضية داخل الملعب اللاعب "جيكو", و كان هذا الأخير يلعب ضمن صفوف نادي اليوسا, و رغم أن هذا التشبيه المصحوب ببعض الإعجاب أغضب السيد محمد بن الحسن, و جعله يرد في نفس الجريدة بمقال مضاد, فإن ذلك لم يمنع الجمهور الرياضي من ترديد ذلك اللقب إلى أن أصبح أمرا واقعا, ثم أضيف إلى لقب "جيكو", لقب "الأب" ليصح هو "الأب جيكو", و لا شك أن أخلاق السيد محمد بن الحسن, و إلمامه بلعبة كرة القدم, فنا و قوانينا, هو الذي منحه لقب "الأب".    الأب جيكو : مثقف الرياضيين, و رياضي المثقفين      كان الأب جيكو من المثقفين البارزين في وقته, و من الرياضيين المتوفرين على إلمام واسع بالرياضة, و عبر ميزة الجمع بين الثقافة و الرياضة, أبدع و خلق.   فعلى المستوى الثقافي, كان الأب جيكو يتقن عدة لغات, فصيحا في استخدام اللغة الفرنسية, بشهادة أهلها, خطيبا مفهوما في المناسبات الرياضية, بطريقة تنتزع تصفيقات الحاضرين, شكلا و مضمونا, و في سنة 1935 برز اسمه كأول صحافي رياضي مغربي يكتب باللغة الفرنسية, في إحدى الجرائد التي كانت تصدر بمدينة الدار البيضاء. و في إطار هوايته -الصحافة الرياضية- أجرى السيد محمد بن الحسن عدة استطلاعات و استجوابات لصالح الإذاعة.   و إلى جانب ثقافته العامة, كان الأب جيكو واسع الإلمام بعالم الرياضة عامة, و كرة القدم على الخصوص, و قد زكى إلمامه بالحصول على ديبلوم التدريب من انجلترا, فكان أول مغربي يتوفر على دبلوم مدرب. و لتعزيز معلوماته في الثقافة الرياضية و تجديدها, كان الأب جيكو يتابع تطورات كرة القدم من خلال الإطلاع على الأبحاث و الدراسات التي تنشر في أوروبا, كما كان مولعا بالسفر إلى الخارج على نفقته الخاصة لمشاهدة مباريات دولية, و الوقوف على خصوصيات المدارس العالمية في كرة القدم, و محاولة الاستفادة من إيجابيات كل مدرسة, لتطبيق ذلك في الملاعب المغربية.  و في ملاحظاته و تجاربه, كان الأب جيكو يرى أن مدرسة كرة القدم المغربية تتقارب و تتشابه مع مدرسة أمريكا اللاتينية بسبب تشابه طريقة اللعب.    و لعل هذه الصفات, و هذا هو ما جعل السيد الحريزي يضفي على الأب جيكو صفة عملاق الأربعينيات, حيث وصفه بأنه كان في هذه الفترة : عملاق مسيري الوداد, و عملاق الخطباء في المغرب, و عملاق المتواضعين في اللباس و المعيشة, و عملاق مطالعي الكتب و الصحف, و عملاق المدافعين عن الكرامة و الرافضين لأي دوس لها.    الأب جيكو و الوداد      إن أول من استفاد من حنكة و عبقرية الأب جيكو هو فريق الوداد تسييرا و تدريبا, حيث وجد هذا الفريق في الأب جيكو الرجل الكفؤ و المهيأ و المتفرغ و المحامي المتطوع. فالأب جيكو هو مدرب تشكيلات الوداد الأولى, و هو العقل المدبر لمسيرة الوداد الرياضية في بدايتها, و الساهر على رسم مستقبل الفريق عن طريق اختيار لاعبين من الفرق الشابة, و العناية بهم ليكونوا اعمدة المستقبل, و كان الأب جيكو في تدريبه للوداد لا يتنازل عن سلطته كمدرب, فهو الوحيد الذي يعرف تشكيلة الفريق قبل اي مقابلة, كما كان إذا حدد تشكيلة الفريق لأي مواجهة لا يخضع أو يساوم إطلاقا و لو حول لاعب واحد من لائحة الـ11 لاعبا التي اختارها و حددها, و لا شك أن هذه الصرامة من جملة العوامل التي منحته صفة مدرب عن جدارة و استحقاق.   إلا أن العلاقة بين الأب جيكو و الوداد, رغم حميميتها لم تخل من عثرات و سحب, و من أول المشاكل في هذا الباب, ما وقع عند التحاق العربي بنمبارك بالوداد, و مغادرة الأب جيكو للفريق و تركه فراغا كبيرا, اضطر معه الحاج محمد بنجلون للسفر إلى تارودانت و العودة مصحوبا بالأب جيكو إلى فريقه. و إذا كان الأب جيكو قد بلغ في الأربعينيات مع الوداد شأنا عظيما, ففي الخمسينيات بدأت مكانته تتراجع لأسباب بدأت بانفراط عقد المجموعة الملتحمة التي كانت تسهر على تسيير الوداد, فكان لتغير الأحوال و لصرامة الأب جيكو و رفضه تغيير عقليته و السير عكس ما يرضاه ضميره, أن تعرض هذا الرجل لمؤامرة أبعدته عن فريق الوداد.   توفي الأب جيكو - رحمه الله - سنة 1970 تاركا وراءه ذكرى طيبة على المستوى الأخلاقي و الإنساني, و مدرسة في كرة القدم بكل مقوماتها الصالحة لأن تكون ميزة للمدرسة المغربية.      عبد الرزاق مكوار      إنه بدون شك الرئيس و الأب الروحي لنادي الوداد الرياضي وأحد أهرام الكرة المغربية و الرياضة بصفة عامة.
رئيس وداد الأمة لمدة 20 سنة (1992 ـ 1972 )، رحل في الخامس من يونيو سنة 2009 تاركا ورائه إسما دون بأحرف من ذهب، كلها إنجازات وألقاب وبطولات وطنية وخارجية. 
رحيل عبد الرزاق مكوار لم يشكل خسارة لكرة القدم وحسب، بل إعتبر خسارة للمجتمع المغربي، خسارة رجل دولة تقلد مسؤوليات سياسية وكان مثالا للرجل الديبلوماسي الذي جعل خدمة بلده فوق كل إعتبار دخل التاريخ بواسطتها، وحين اقتحم الميدان الرياضي، كان هرماً من أهرامات التسيير الرياضي، كان سباقا الى العديد من اللغات التي ظهرت في ميدان كرة القدم، فالرجل كان أول من فسح المجال لعناصر في ممارسة كرة القدم على المستوى الوطني ليتطلعوا الى الخارج وساعدهم، وكان أول من تكلم لغة الإشهار والاستشهار، كان سباقا لتنظيم (موندياليتو)، كأس العالم لأقل من 15 سنة بالمغرب, وكان رحمه الله من الأوائل الذين فكروا في احتضان المغرب وتنظيمه لكأس العالم في كرة القدم، ساهم بشكل كبير في تطور فريق الوداد، الذي حقق العديد من الألقاب والإنجازات والبطولات، أول من خصص الأجرة الشهرية للاعبين، وفرض على إحدى المؤسسات المستشهرة توظيف اللاعبين وساهم في تحسين وضعيتهم الاجتماعية، ترك بصمات كبيرة، ساعد العديد من اللاعبين الراغبين في الاحتراف، أول من أرَّخ ورسخ فكرة جلب أندية عالمية لتتبارى مع أندية وطنية وبالأخص فريقه العريق فريق الوداد، بالإضافة الى أنه كان رجل مبادرات عديدة.  كان رحمه الله مثالا للمسير الرياضي، كان يستشرف المستقبل، وخير دليل على ذلك، استشرافه حول الرياضات المتعددة، والمركبات الرياضية الضرورية لأي عمل رياضي جاد، كان أحد أوائل المسيرين الذين أنشأوا المدارس الرياضية لكرة القدم من خلال التكوين، قام بمبادرات لم يقم بها أحد من بعده، كان متخلقاً، طيباً ديبلوماسيا، كان يحب الرياضة من قلبه وبعقله.  كما شغل المرحوم عبد الرزاق مكوار، إلى جانب التسيير الرياضي، منصب سفير للمغرب بهولندا من مارس1975 إلى أكتوبر1976 .   رحل إذن الحاج مكوار في جنازة شهدت حضورا مكثفا، شمل كل الفعاليات الرياضية، من الرئيس السابق للجامعة الملكية المغربية لكرة القدم الجنرال حسني بن سليمان، ووزيرة الشباب والرياضة السابقة نوال المتوكل، مسؤولي الأندية الوطنية لكرة القدم، حكام دوليين، لاعبي الفريق الأحمر الحاليين والقدامى، جماهير ودادية غفيرة أثثت فضاء مقبرة الشهداء، لتشييع الفقيد في جو من الخشوع والحزن والألم..   دموع لم تفارق عيون عدد من الذين عاشوا وعاشروا الرجل الذي خدم الوداد بتفان وبإخلاص..  وداد الأمة و الأسرة الملكية المغربية   منذ أولى سنوات الوداد بالبطولة المغربية اكتسب النادي شهرة كبيرة و ذاع صيته في كل الاوساط المغربية حيث كان الفريق محط تشجيع المغاربة في كل الملاعب الوطنية, أينما حل و ارتحل في المغرب و حتى في الملاعب الخارجية... كانت الوداد دلالة على الفريق العربي الإسلامي خاصة و ان دول المغرب العربي كانت قابعة تحت حكم السلطات الفرنسية, حيث اعتبرت انتصارات الوداد بمثابة انتصارات -في حد ذاتها- على المستعمر.  ** جلالة المغفور له محمد الخامس يوشح صدر الاب جيكو والحاج محمد بن جلون في يسار الصورة  
+.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الدار البيضاء تشهد على الديربي 111 بين الوداد" الجريح" والرجاء "المنتشي"											*   *تعيش مدينة الدار البيضاء المغربية يوماً إستثنائياً غداً السبت عندما تزحف الجماهير الكروية نحو استاد محمد الخامس لحضور الديربي رقم 111 بين الوداد " الجريح" والرجاء " المنتشي" . 
ومن المعتاد أن تحمل هذه المباراة حوارا من نار ولا تخضع لمقاييس محددة.. وتطبع إستعدادات الناديين للديربي سرية تامة، حيث يسعى كل ناد إلى إخفاء أسلحته التكتيكية والفنية التي سيعتمدها خلال مباراة الداخل إليها مفقود والخارج منها مولود.  
الوداد ينتظر هدية السنة 
منذ أن خسر نادي الوداد نهائي كأس عصبة أبطال أفريقيا أمام الترجي التونسي وخروجه من دور ربع نهائي كأس العرش وحصوله على نتائج سلبية في الدوري المغربي وهو يجتر معاناة لا حصر لها، فمنذ الجولة الخامسة لم يذق طعم الفوز حتى الجولة 12 التي فاز فيها على شباب الحسيمة ثم عاد وانهزم في الجولة 14 بهدف لصفر أمام حسنية أغادير المتواضع. 
النتائج المتواضعة الوداد وضعته تحت ضغط نفسي رهيب، حيث لم يستطع فك شفرة الإستعصاء الذي ضرب أطناب الفرسان الحمر (الوداد البيضاوي).. وتعقد الجماهير الودادية آمالا كبيرة في أن تكون مباراة الديربي 111 أمام الرجاء فرصة للمصالحة مع النتائج الإيجابية ووضع حد لمسار أقلق مكونات «القلعة الحمراء».  
دوكاستيل.. الهزيمة تساوي الرحيل 
يوجد مدرب الوداد السويسري ميشيل دوكاستيل في وضع حرج، ذلك أنه معرض للإقالة في حالة الهزيمة في مباراة الديربي، وكانت جماهير الفريق قد نادت بإقالة المدرب السويسري على خلفية النتائج المتواضعة التي حصدها النادي، فخلال المباريات السبعة الأخيرة لم يحصل فرسان الحمر إلا على سبع نقط من أصل 21 نقطة المفترض الحصول على نسبة أكبر منها.. ويصنف النادي من أفضل الأندية على مستوى اللاعبين المميزين، حيث تعطى للمدرب هامشا أكبر لإختيار العناصر الملائمة خلال كل مباراة يجريها الوداد وتضع ذات المدرب أمام إختيارات فنية وتكتيكية، ومع ذلك لم يستطع ميشيل دوكاستيل إيجاد توليفة مناسبة تعطي الوداد مناعة ضد كل ما من شأنه أن يخرج الفرسان الحمر من سباق اللقب على الدوري المغربي. *  *الرجاء بمعنويات مرتفعة 
يدخل نادي الرجاء البيضاوي مباراة الديربي وهو يملك سبقا سيكولوجيا عن غريمه التقليدي الوداد البيضاوي، الرجاء خلال ثلاث مبارياته الأخيرة عن الدوري المحلي حقق نتيجة الفوز آخرها على شباب المسيرة.. هذه النتائج تعتبر بمثابة وصفة علاجية تعطي مناعة إضافية للنسور الخضر (الرجاء البيضاوي) وحصانة ضد الخوف من إعصار الوداديين. 
وكان نادي الرجاء قد بدأ الدوري المغربي للمحترفين بداية غير موفقة كان من نتائجها إقالة المدرب هنري ميشيل وتعويضه بالمدرب بيرتران مارشان الذي أخرج الفريق من عنق الزجاجة وانتشله من الغرق، فمن الرتبة 13 بات الرجاء يحتل حاليا المركز الثاني في سبورة ترتيب الدوري المحلي.. بل أصبح من الفرسان المرشحة للفوز بلقب الدوري..  
وينظر الرجاويون لمباراة الديربي أنها تكملة لمشوار إنطلق بعد مجيء الفرنسي مارشان للإشراف على العارضة الفنية.. وأكيد أن النادي الأخضر لن يضع الفرصة تضيع منه بحكم إستقرار وضعه والمعنويات المرتفعة التي تتمتع بها عناصره.  
الديربي الكلاسيكي بالأرقام 
يبقى نادي الرجاء من حيث الأرقام أفضل من جاره الوداد، فقد حقق النسور طيلة 54 سنة من مواجهات الغريمين 34 فوزا مقابل 24 للوداد.. وتعادل الطرفان في 52 مواجهة، وانهزم الرجاء في 24 مباراة مقابل 34 هزيمة للفرسان الحمر.. وسجل خط هجوم الرجاء 91 هدفا مقابل 80 هدفا للوداد. 
ويتمتع النسور الخضر من خلال هذه الأرقام بأفضلية عن غريمه التقليدي الوداد وسيكون أفضل سيناريو لتوديع سنة 2011 هو تحقيق كل طرف نتيجة الإنتصار تمنح الأمان المطلق لوضعيتهما في مشوار الدوري.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*وداديون بالأخضر ورجاويون بالأحمر*  *الرجاء و الوداد مناقرات بالجملة، وتاريخ مشترك للاعبين اختارو تغيير الألوان بحثا عن الأمان. 
أن تكون وداديا فهذا لايعني أنك قد لاتدافع يوما عن ألوان الرجاء او تكون رجاويا فتضع اللون الأحمر ضمن المحظور. 
حكاية ديربي الغريمين على امتداد فصوله 110 حملت بين طياتها انتقالات بالجملة معكوسة في الاتجاهين إثباتا للذات. *  *مباراة السبت المقبل موازة مع نزال الفريقين ستشكل حوار خالصا بين عنصرين سعيد فتاح وعبد الحق أيت العريف، الأول حط الرحال في القلعة الحمراء في آخر دقائق الفترة الشتوية الموسم الماضي، والثاني اختار الانضمام إلى الرجاء في آخر ساعات فترة الانتقالات الصيفية الموسم الحالي. 
ومن المفارقات الغريبة في حكاية انضمام اللاعبين، أن عملية الانتقالات تمت بضمانة لاعب مؤثر، سعيد فتاح إنتقل إلى الوداد بتزكية من نادر المياغري، بينما كان المدافع أمين الرباطي وراء انضمام عبد الحق أيت العريف للرجاء. و النتيجة في لحظات جماهير الأخضر لاتكاد تصدق حمل فتاح لون الوداد وتقبيله شعار النادي في مشهد انتشاء بالانتصار، كما لا يصدق الوداديون تحول عبد الحق إلى صانع ألعاب الرجاء، وبالتالي إلصاق صفة العقوق والعصيان لكل متمرد وهو ما دفع مجموعة من محبي الرجاء في وقت سابق إلى توقيف سعد فتاح على مقربة من مركب لوازيس وإلزامه بترديد عبارة «ديما رجا». 
على امتداد تاريخ الناديين ظل الطريق الرابط بين ملعبي الفريقين بالوازيس قنطرة لعبور للاعبين ومدربين قرروا تغيير الألوان بحثا عن الأمان، وهكذا انتقل من الوداد إلى الرجاء كل من الحارس محمد رفقي ومحمد الصحراوي والحارس محمد بكار ومحمد التيباري وعبد العزيز أنيني ومصطفى هيرس وخليل عزمي ومصطفى الغرشي ثم فيصل عمي قدور وأيت العريف و اللائحة تطول ومن الرجاء إلى الوداد انضم كل من عز الدين عبد الرفيع وعبد الله الزهر ومحمد المعروفي وعلي بن ديان الملقب بعليوات ومصطفى بيتشو وزكرياء عبوب ومصطفى بيضوضان ثم محسن ياجوروعادل السراج هو غيض من فيض قليل من كثير لاسماء إحتارت تغيير الالوان بحثا عن الامان متحدية صفة العقوق والعصيان وباعثة رسالة مستعجلة مفاذها مهما تغيرت الالوان، الفريقان فوق البساط خصوم وخارجها إخوان.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*تقرير الجزيرة الرياضية عن أجواء الديربي 111  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

